# Η γιαουρτοποίηση των στίχων



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

*Lost in translation across the Channel* :)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/8096988.stm


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Καλό άρθρο, χαμογελάς, αλλά καλύτερο νήμα, θα γελάσουμε!

Το dormez vous στο Frere Jacques που αναφέρει πάντως, εγώ το πρωτόπιασα ως ραντεβού και μετά ως τορνεβού μέχρι να μου το πουν...

Υπάρχει όμως και ο συνδυασμός γιαουρτοποίησης και μετάφρασης. Παραθέτω στίχους πασίγνωστου κομματιού, γιαουρτομεταφρασμένους:
Μήπως είδατε το Μήτσο
μήπως πήγε προς το χολ
μήπως είναι στην κουζίνα
ψάχνει κάνα παναντόλ.
Έι, Μήτσο! Φέρ' το μπρίκι εδώ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2012)

...


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Δεν παρακούμε και παράδουμε (και παρωδούμε) μόνο εμείς τους στίχους των ινδικών ή των γιαπωνέζικων τραγουδιών, παντού τραγουδάνε ραμόνια και λουμπέσα:

Top 10 Misheard Lyrics






Βασική διαδικτυογραφία:

Το ραμόνι και τα λουμπέσα

Τι λένε στα τραγούδια τους οι Ινδοί;

Το κρασάκι του Τσου!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2016)

Κι άλλα misheard lyrics:
Just let me staple the vicar :-D


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2016)

Πάνω στο θέμα αυτό, κυκλοφορούν διάφορα γελαδερά βιντεάκια στα Ισπανικά με "στίχους" αμερικάνικων τραγουδιών. Αλλά δεν θα σας κουράσω με αυτά. Θα σας μεταφέρω μόνο τη βερσιόν ενός γνωστού γαλλόφωνου τραγουδιού, όπως το είχε πιάσει το αυτί μιας παλιάς φίλης μου σε πολύ τρυφερή ηλικία (ο χωρισμός σε λέξεις, τα κεφαλαία και η στίξη δική μου):

_Ω, νιρά
Κουτσίβουντα κουτσίβουντα
Ίνο σεντοράνο ανκόρ
αμόρε, μου σε βουαλά
Τουτ λα μπι
περ άνκορι ασόματα
Ω, κουλά
λεντίσι ανκόρ_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μήπως είδατε το Μήτσο
> μήπως πήγε προς το χολ
> μήπως είναι στην κουζίνα
> ψάχνει κάνα παναντόλ.
> Έι, Μήτσο! Φέρ' το μπρίκι εδώ!


Και καπάκι τραγουδάμε το γνωστό
_Θα-την-πνίίίξω, θα-την-σφάάάξω!_ :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και καπάκι τραγουδάμε το γνωστό
> _Θα-την-πνίίίξω, θα-την-σφάάάξω!_ :)



Έτσι το λέγατε εσείς; 
Γιατί εμείς το λέγαμε αλλιώς: «Δεν αντέχω, θα τη σφάξω!», με τη φωνή στα _ε-α-έ-ο, α-ι-ά-ο_ για να πλησιάζει περισσότερο τα φωνήεντα του «I can't get no satisfaction» (_α-ε-έ-ο, α-ι-ά-ο_) και να τραγουδιέται με τον ίδιο τρόπο το ρεφρέν, κοφτά.

Έχει και λήμμα στο slang.gr, άρα δεν το λέγαμε μόνο εμείς έτσι: δεν αντέχω, θα τη σφάξω.
Το ίδιο αναφέρουν σχόλια και σε ραμονικό άρθρο στο 40κειο: Ο Τζανμπατίστα Ροβιόλι δεν μένει πια εδώ.

Υπόλοιπους στίχους δεν θυμάμαι, γιατί δηλαδή θέλαμε να τη σφάξουμε τότε, πριν 40 χρόνια τέτοια εποχή, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Δε σφάξανε.  Άσε που βγάζουμε όσους θέλουμε στην καθισιά μας, προσαρμοσμένους όπου χρειαστεί.

Άλλοι το ηχογράφησαν κιόλας με τον στίχο που λες, ο Χρήστος Γιαννόπουλος το 1987: 







και ο Γιώργος Πολυχρονιάδης το 1988:






Ε, βέβαια, για τι άλλο θα την έσφαζε; 

Μ' απατάει, μ' άλλους πάει και μου λέει πως μ' αγαπάει
Χε, χέι χέι, ψέματα σου λέει


Μια που περάσαμε από τη γιαουρτοποίηση στην επί τούτου ηχογράφηση, περίληψη προηγουμένων:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=215642&viewfull=1#post215642
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=215667&viewfull=1#post215667
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=215671&viewfull=1#post215671

Μπρέθλες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2016)

Κοροιδεύετε εσείς...

Εγώ μόλις χτες διαπίστωσα ότι για δεκαετίες άκουγα τον μυστηριώδη στίχο "ανάξια μπλε ρωγμή" (Άσμα: Τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο) και δεν καταλάβαινα το μυαλό του στιχουργού και μήπως ήταν τίποτα συνθηματικό που εγώ δεν το 'πιανα. Εμ, πώς να το πιάσω ότι λέει "πλερωμή"; Δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να πλερώνει, όλοι πληρώνουν. 

Εικονογράφηση: η μπλε ρωγμή.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

...
Non, rien de rien
Je ne _*vinaigrette *_rien







*Je ne vinaigrette rien* - Gavin Miller, 2011

And now dessert is near,
It’s time to pay the final total.
I've tried to slim all year,
But my diets were anecdotal.

I dined 'til I was full,
Then I ate all that's on the menu,
And more, I ate much more than this
At every venue.

Salades vinaigrette, I've had a few,
But then again, too few to mention.
Les baguettes, with beef ragout,
Added to each of my dimensions.

Les pommes de terre, the English curse,
I ate enough to need a nurse,
And more, I ate much more than this,
But I ate it my way.

Yes, there were meals, I'm sure you've heard,
When chips were served with lemon curd,
But even then, when I got gout,
I never once would spit it out,
I had a ball,
As I swallowed it all, 
And I ate it my way.

I've cooked, I've boiled and fried,
I was alone, not my own choosing,
To eat it all, without going outside,
I also drank, my share of boozing.

To think I ate all that,
Even at little stops along the highway.
Oh yes to Little Chefs,
But I ate it my way.

For what is a man, if not what he eats,
Not only the meals, but all of the treats?
To eat the things for which we all crave,
As we edge closer to the grave.
The record shows, I can't see my toes,
‘Cause I ate it my way.

Les pommes de terre, the English curse,
I ate enough to fill a hearse,
And more, I ate much more than this,
But I ate it my way.


----------



## kacperekwoj (Jun 1, 2016)

Exw gelasei toso polu  Apla uperoxoi oloi oi stixoi


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2016)

...
Transilliteration:






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209874198954308&set=gm.1461454067214226&type=3&theater

Φάσκιον και αντιφάσκιον.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2016)

Που είναι το περίεργο; Πώς νομίζουμε ότι μαθαίνουν να τραγουδάνε σε άλλες γλώσσες οι επαγγελματίες; Από όπερα μέχρι ό,τι να'ναι;


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...Πώς νομίζουμε ότι μαθαίνουν να τραγουδάνε σε άλλες γλώσσες οι επαγγελματίες; Από όπερα μέχρι ό,τι να'ναι;


Δεν είναι περίεργο αυτό, βέβαια. Γιατί κι εγώ έτσι έμαθα να τραγουδάω μικρός, ακουστικά και μεταγράφοντας νοερά (αν όχι τόσο στ' αγγλικά που τα ξεκίνησα από μικρός, τουλάχιστον σε άλλες γλώσσες εκτός ελληνικών), κι ας μην έγινα επαγγελματίας.



SBE said:


> Που είναι το περίεργο; ...



Αν θέλεις να τ' απαριθμήσω, παραβλέποντας βέβαια τα τυπογραφικά όπου το α φαίνεται σαν ο, τα μεταγραφικά της τάχα αντιστρεψιμότητας —που, όπως και οι τόνοι, συνηθίζονταν την εποχή που τυπώθηκε αυτό— και τις μικροδιαφορές στην απόδοση της προφοράς* (π.χ. γουώτ - γουάτ, μαν - μεν κ.τ.τ.), μερικά θεματάκια τα 'χει:

Ρόλιγκ Στόους > Ρόλινγκ Στόουνς

satifaction > satisfaction (satis)

σατιφάσκιον > σατισφάκσιον (γιατί το σατισφάσκιον μού θυμίζει χορταστική φασκιά)

σατισχάξιον > σατισφάκσιον

ντράιβν' > ντράιβιν'

εντ δατ μαν καμς ον δε ρέντιο > εντ δε μαν καμζ ον δε ρέιντιό (and the man comes on the radio)

αμπάουτ σαμ, ινφορμέισιον > αμπάουτ σαμ γιούσλες ινφορμέισιον (about some useless information)

σρτισφάκσιον > σατισφάκσιον

εντ δατ μαν καμς ον του τελ μι > εντ ε μαν καμζ ον του τελ μι (and a man comes on to tell me)

χάου γουάιν μάι σερτς καν μπι > χάου γουάιτ μάι σερτς καν μπι (how white my shirts can be)


Θεματάκια που υποσκάπτουν τον σκοπό του: να μάθει ο μη αγγλόφωνος ελληναναγνώστης να τραγουδάει σωστά τους στίχους.



daeman said:


> Transilliteration:
> ...
> Φάσκιον και αντιφάσκιον.








* Δεν μεταγράφω το -action σαν -άξιον εδώ, γιατί το κσ σ' αυτή την περίπτωση υπερτερεί λιγάκι του ξ, αφού αποδίδει πλησιέστερα την κάπως πιο διακριτή προφορά του κ όταν ακολουθείται από παχύ σ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Transilliteration: ... Φάσκιον και αντιφάσκιον.


Α χα χα, κι εγώ το χάζευα χτες στο φέισμπουκ! Έκανα λάηκ (σικ) και στη σελίδα _Αγγληνικά-σπάσιμο στα γκρήκλις _(ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται τέλος πάντων).


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2017)

...
*Ο Ροβιόλης στην οδό Γραφημώνος και άλλα ραμόνια*


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2017)

...
Όπως έλεγε ένας φίλος όταν ήταν μικρός: «Ο Μάιος μάς έφτασε, εμπρός βήματα Χ!»

Αχ τραύματα που αφήνουν οι εξισώσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2019)

Τώρα και σε κούπες:


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2019)

Τεράστια συλλογή (έχω άγνωστους στίχους!).

https://mwmade.com/collections/mistaken-lyrics


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 21, 2019)

Μπα, έχουμε τέτοιο νήμα;

Τα μαρούλια μια σταλιά, 2 επί 3 [εκατοστά;].

Κατάλαβέ το, θα σκίσω βέτο [φανταζόμουν ότι το βέτο είναι κάτι σαν τη βάτα]

Σ' έχω πάρει χαμπάρι, σ' έχω στ' αμπάρι.

Και δε σε νοιάζει που για σένα εγώ στο κλάμα πάλι έβαλα τόνο.

Α spider on my radar

Και κάτι για τους φίλους των Slayer


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Και κάτι για τους φίλους των Slayer



Πρώτη φορά κατάφερα (με δυσκολία) να ακούσω χεβιμεταλάδικο μέχρι το τέλος. Μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να γίνω φίλος των Slayer.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2020)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς εντός θέματος, αλλά αυτό το νήμα ήταν το πλησιέστερο που σκέφτηκα. 

Μια φίλη στο φέις ποστάρισε λινκ για ένα βραβευμένο ιρανικό κλιπάκι. Έβαλα να το δω κι επέλεξα να δείξει υπότιτλους, χωρίς να προσέξω ότι ήταν οι αυτόματοι αγγλικοί. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν κράμπα από τον κλαυσίγελω. Από τη μια παρακολουθούσα το βιντεάκι, που είναι πολύ γλυκό και συγκινητικό, από την άλλη έβλεπα τους τραγέλαφους που γεννούσε το πρόγραμμα αυτόματης αναγνώρισης της φωνής, προσπαθώντας να βγάλει κείμενο στα αγγλικά από τα ιρανικά που άκουγε. 

Αν ποτέ έχετε τις μαύρες σας, βάλτε ένα οποιοδήποτε μη αγγλόφωνο βίντεο να παίζει και επιλέξτε αυτόματους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Εγγυημένη γελωτοθεραπεία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 9, 2020)

Η τελευταία ατάκα, με τα ζόμπι, ήταν νομίζω η καλύτερη!

(Φρόντισα πάντως να δω το βίντεο πρώτα χωρίς υπότιτλους, για να μη μου το χαλάσει το αστείο. Όμορφο.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2020)

Ευτυχώς, υπάρχει κι η εκδοχή με τους


----------

